
Where's the outcry on the U.N. push to regulate the Internet? - hachiya
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/05/30/united-nations-internet-regulation/
======
maxharris
The prospect of the world's dictatorships^ having a say in what's legal on the
Internet is absolutely chilling.

^(we're talking about countries that have no concept of individual rights -
places where women can't drive, or are subject to genital mutilation, same-sex
sexual contact is illegal, people can be put in jail for defying their family,
their peers, their community, many businesses are banned or controlled into
non-existence - the list is endless.)

